# Updated Rail Broom Kit info now in classified ad



## desertrat53 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have been producing the Rail Broom Kit for over 5 years and part of the fun of building this kit is the constant challenge to improve it any way I can. The newest version has been configured to allow easier access to replacing the drive belt. I have posted a classified ad in “track & roadbed” for both the newest kit and for information on upgrading your existing rail broom. Videos of the rail broom in action are on You Tube - just search for desertrat53 videos.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Bill, I will take one! (upgrade of course), it's a must for almost everyone. Anyone who sees mine in action gets one. 

Please email me where to send the $$... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## desertrat53 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Greg - send me an email to [email protected] - I'll have the details for you. Thanks, Bill


----------



## desertrat53 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By desertrat53 on 24 Jul 2009 04:54 PM 







I have been producing the Rail Broom Kit for over 5 years and part of the fun of building this kit is the constant challenge to improve it any way I can. The newest version has been configured to allow easier access to replacing the drive belt. I have posted a classified ad in “track & roadbed” for both the newest kit and for information on upgrading your existing rail broom. Videos of the rail broom in action are on You Tube - just search for desertrat53 videos.


*Update: my Rail Broom Kit ad in the "track and roadbed" expired today so I have republished the ad under the "accessories" classification, as well as moving the "upgrade" ad there. I am also posting a custom Rail Broom Car in the "rolling stock" classification. This is an unique conception utilizing an Aristo slope-back tender as the base car. It is ready to run, with onboard NiMH batteries and a charge port. Take a look.*


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

With my layout under acorn and cherry trees my RailBroom gets run before running trains. Great little device...............Jim


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like I need to up grade. They sure work great tho. Later RJD


----------

